# Doe having short cycles...what next



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

My doe ginger is my fav. doe. But I am having a hard time getting her bred.
She short cycled the first time I bred her.

Now a week later since I rebred her she has some green/brown snot like stuff on her vulva.
She still has high milk production and my wether has some interest in her. please tell me shes not in heat...

She has me very confused, if I cant get her bred I will have to sell her.

How do I deal with a cyst on her overies? 

so very frustrating....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If she is having 5 day heats you need to rebreed her on the second heat since that is when she would ovulate. If you just keep breeding her then she has 5 days heats that you don't breed she might not settle.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

waste of money that doe..idk who is going to ever want to buy her.
I already bred her twice..once being with the buck 4 days.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

that is what I am saying though. If you have her with the buck for 4 days but she has 5 day heats she wont get bred. You need to leave her with the buck for say 10 days or if you think she is recycling now rebred her now. You have to catch the 2nd part of the heat when the doe ovulates. Give it a try.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with your doe. Discharge after breeding is normal. But if it is a 5 day heat (look it up) then breed her now and she will settle. If you don't then you are wasting your time breeding her on the first heat and not catching the actual ovulation.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

a 5 day would have been 2 days ago. she usually goes down in production when in heat (maybe she will later?) she also has a full appetite...So it has me stumped..now she has white dis charge. maybe because I put with the buck to see if he was interested...which he was. So I guess shes in heat....If so Ill keep her with the buck for 10 days.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a 5 day heat isnt always 5 days. It can be anywhere from 5-10 days after original heat. Its just named "5 day heat" due to the basic timing of days after.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As Stacey said, a 5 day heat is just a term used for a doe who comes back into standing heat days after being bred....My Angel has a 5 day heat thats actually 7 days from when she first stands...didn't happen this year though and my Penny recently had a 5 day heat that was 10 days after she first stood
( just tends to screw up kidding schedules and is annoying to deal with!)


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay so she is having a slumber party with the buck. I dont like not knowing when she would kid, but I will just plan for kids 5 months from today to play it safe.

Sorry for being frustrated and overeacting. There is a lot going on around here and with me hardly walking it gets me kinda depressed.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you can you should just leave her in there with him for a month. Just watch for the underside of her tail to be wet and write down those dates also for a more specific kidding time. That way if you just missed one cycle you will be sure they are together for the next even if she does a weird multiday heat. :wink:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay I can do that.

When I milked her under the tail was all wet and...stuff

So I guess "Joseph" is doing his job dispite her shyness.

I will write the dates down.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb:


----------

